# Problem mit cyborg tastatur



## dertobiii (7. März 2011)

Hi erstma, ich habe das saitek cyborg keyboard das nicht mehr leuchten will. Auch die touch tasten reagieren nicht mehr. Es wird allerdings das logo für "beleuchtung aus" angezeigt.


----------



## GxGamer (7. März 2011)

Die Tastatur hat den Ruf billig verarbeitet zu sein und gerne mal nach ein paar Monaten auszufallen.
Hast du die schon länger?

Ist das die Cyborg V7 von Mad Catz (ehemals Saitek)?


----------



## dertobiii (8. März 2011)

die ist ca. ein jahr alt, sie ist sehr ordentlich verarbeitet. vll. meinst du ja auch ne andere. ich besorg mal nen link


----------



## dertobiii (8. März 2011)

Google-Ergebnis für http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/216aVpuAoyL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


ich habe sie nicht von amazon, aber das müsste sie sein (sieht genauso wie meine aus) kann es am Treiber liegen?


----------



## dertobiii (8. März 2011)

Naja so ein jahr. Sie ist sehr gut verarbeitet. Vll. Meinste was anderes.


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

oke danke für die hilfe, siet heute funktioniert es wieder?! 
aber das hat scho tierisch genervt mit dem malgehts-malnicht 

GESCHLOSSEN
oder hat jemand das selbe problem?


----------



## gh0st76 (6. April 2011)

Ich glaube das Design nennt man Taiwan Plastikbarock.  Würde trotzdem mal auf eine gute Tastatur umsteigen. Saitek ist nicht so ein großer Name bei Qualität. Irgendwann fällt die komplett aus. Zumindest die Tasten dürften nach einem Jahr schon ziemlich schwammig sein da Rubberdomes.


----------



## TheReal (6. April 2011)

Ich kann dir eine SideWinder x4 (Nimm bloß nicht die X6) oder eine Logitech G110 empfehlen.


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Warum x4? Haste erfahrungen. Ich hatte mal logitech. War mir zu schwabbelig (so'n office ding)


----------



## dertobiii (6. April 2011)

Soll ich lieber nen neuen thread aufmachen?


----------

